
Wireless 'BlueBorne' Attacks Target Billions of Bluetooth Devices - rayascott
https://threatpost.com/wireless-blueborne-attacks-target-billions-of-bluetooth-devices/127921/
======
download13
Basically there's a bunch of different vulnerabilities in various chipsets and
operating systems that can, in some cases, allow remote code execution.

The most common fault seems to allow a remote attacker to pretend to be an
internet connection for a bluetooth enabled device and perform man in the
middle attacks.

Wait for your OS vendor to push out updates and make sure websites you visit
are using HTTPS.

